# Grafikkarte 3D Beschleunigung



## Blumenmensch (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallöchen,

ich habe ein Notebook von Dell (Inspiron 9400) mit einer Radeon Mobility X1400 (256MB) Grafikkarte. Ich habe mir den Treiber von ATI heruntergeladen und installiert. Funktioniert auch alles ganz gut soweit, nur die 3D Beschleunigung will nicht. Habe ja schon öft gehört, dass die Unterstützung von ATI Karten nicht so der Hammer sein soll. Bekommt man das Trotzdem irgendwie hin?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Dezember 2006)

Zeich ma bitte deine xorg.conf/Xfree? Steht da ein Abschnitt mit DRI?

Hast du opengl interface auf ati geswitched?

Wie heißt deine Distri?


----------



## Blumenmensch (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich benutze SuSE 10.1

Was meinste mit "Hast du opengl interface auf ati geswitched"?

xorg.conf kommt gleich


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Dezember 2006)

Standardmässig benutzt du das xorg-x11 interface für opengl...das bietet natürlich i.d.R. keine 3d Beschleunigung. Deshalb muss man auf das jeweilige wechseln, in deinem Fall ati.

Probier mal (als root):
# eselect opengl set ati

Was für Module sind geladen?
# lsmod

Was zeigt:
# glxinfo


----------



## Blumenmensch (18. Dezember 2006)

So, hier erstmal die xorg.conf



> Section "ServerLayout"
> Identifier     "aticonfig-Layout[all]"
> Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
> EndSection
> ...



lsmod


> Module                  Size  Used by
> nls_iso8859_1           8064  0
> nls_cp437               9728  0
> vfat                   16000  0
> ...



Das mit dem 
select opengl set ati 
geht nicht --> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `set'


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich einen Knick in der Optik oder fehlt in der Liste der geladenen Module das Modul fglrx? Denn dieses wird benoetigt damit Du Hardware-3D geniessen kannst.


----------



## Blumenmensch (18. Dezember 2006)

Wie lade ich denn so ein Modul? Bin da noch nicht so erfahren leider..


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Dezember 2006)

Während dem Betrieb mittels modprob
Ansonsten schmeiss es in den autostarter: /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 (oder so ungefähr ist es unter gentoo)

Desweiteren fehlt dir in der xorg.conf der Section DRI, damit auch der User dri nutzen darf.
Section "dri"
   Mode 0666
EndSection


----------



## Blumenmensch (18. Dezember 2006)

Also erstmal danke für die Hilfe..
Folgendes hat geklappt:

Als erstes habe ich die Kernel Sources installiert. Dann folgendes:

# /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/ ./make.sh
# /lib/modules/fglrx/ ./make_install.sh
# modprobe fglrx

Und jetzt gehts endlich..


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (18. Dezember 2006)

Hab gleiches Problem. Kannst mal kurz Schritt für Schritt erklären, was du gemacht hast  ich probier nämlich auch schon seid ewigkeiten rum


----------



## Blumenmensch (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi..

Als erstes natürlich den aktuellsten Treiber von ATI herunterladen und installieren. Dann "aticonfig" aufrufen. Ich habe es so gemacht:

aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
aticonfig --resolution=1440x900 (das ist die Auflösung auf meinem Laptop)

Dann X-Server neu starten (STRG+ALT+BACKSPACE)

Du solltest im Verzeichnis "/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/" eine Datei mit dem Namen "make.sh" haben. Diese Datei musst du ausführen. Entweder es geht ohne Probleme oder er meckert rum, dass er irgendwelche Dateien nicht finden kann. Wenn er meckert, installierst du den Kernel Source (natürlich entsprechend deiner installierten Version). Dann lässt sich diese atei auch ausführen. Danach gehst du ins Verzeichnis "/lib/modules/fglrx/" und führst die Datei "make_install.sh" aus. Dann noch das fglrx Modul laden mit

modprobe fglrx

Das sollte es dann gewesen sein.


----------

